# Maybe I should turn in my woman card...



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Sitting here in my tiny house, that still has no indoor plumbing, I'm looking around and realize that this looks like a guys house. 

Just now before climbing into bed I had to remove a staple gun and drill attachment before I could lay down. Looking over beside me there's a pistol that is NOT pink. At the foot of the bed are several buckets of sugar that I've been making into food for my bees. There is a roll of hardware cloth and some tin snips for the bees as well. At least there are no longer piles of bee hive parts. Looking over at the little 'kitchen' corner there is a 2 burner hot plate and a big vitamix blender(Tim Taylor grunt...more power!). Only chair has my bee suit piled on it. 

There is nothing feminine about my house. Heck there is nothing feminine about most of my life. Normally I have a sweat line that reaches my belly button and the sweat is liberally mixed with dirt and some kind of motor oil or tractor grease. I really truly like heavy equipment and power tools!

The lack of plumbing should probably bother me more than it actually does. I enjoy taking ******* showers outside with the water hose. I'm pretty sure I may actually qualify as a man :hysterical:


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh I don't know you sound like a hella woman to me.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

sweeeeet !!!!!!!

sounds normal to me....:shrug:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

(Im pretty sure I would qualify as a man)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm We ll have to look into that lol. 

What I remember, id leave it at (im pretty)


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

A couple of weeks ago I worked in the garden and did morning chores but afterwards I had to go into town for work. I was gone maybe four hours so when I got home I stripped out of my nice, clean girly clothes and picked up my garden clothes I had on earlier. I was flat out mortified at how those clothes reeked of stank and were still wet from sweat from a few hours prior. I went to the mirror and begrudgingly wiped off my lipstick, put up my hair and went outside to put on thick socks and work boots. I grumbled the entire way up through the pasture to the garden and our handyman/garden helper (who had snatched me out of my momentary minute in a long lost reality by showing up to work) greeted me with some pleasantry and I growled at him about how I was sick and tired of smelling like sweat, goat and dirt and that I had nothing cheerful to discuss for the rest of the afternoon. 

I'm furiously clenching my girl card and somebody will just have to pry it out of my cold dead hand but I doubt they will get that close if I die in the garden. The smell won't be worth the hassle.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

:sob: I don't mind sweat and dirt....even a bit of goat is ok. I like getting grungy and then getting clean with the water hose at the end of the day(though I'm not thrilled about providing the main course for the mosquitos). I wear makeup so seldom that when the occasion does come up that I need to put some on, I usually have to go buy some because the last stuff I bought has dried up. All of my 'hairstyles' involve ponytails. :help:

The odd contradiction to all of this....y'all knew there had to be one....is that I love to wear skirts. Great big billowy tiered full length skirts. Airflow is a good thing. :thumb: Grab up the front and it makes an awesome harvest basket. Unfortunately bees up the skirt may be a good way to get aerobic exercise, but it isn't an enjoyable way, so I rarely wear them. I'm barefoot the minute I get in the car and all the time when I'm at home unless I'm doing something that will likely make my bees cranky.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

TxMex said:


> Sitting here in my tiny house, that still has no indoor plumbing, I'm looking around and realize that this looks like a guys house.
> 
> Just now before climbing into bed I had to remove a staple gun and drill attachment before I could lay down. Looking over beside me there's a pistol that is NOT pink. At the foot of the bed are several buckets of sugar that I've been making into food for my bees. There is a roll of hardware cloth and some tin snips for the bees as well. At least there are no longer piles of bee hive parts. Looking over at the little 'kitchen' corner there is a 2 burner hot plate and a big vitamix blender(Tim Taylor grunt...more power!). Only chair has my bee suit piled on it.
> 
> ...





TxMex said:


> :sob: I don't mind sweat and dirt....even a bit of goat is ok. I like getting grungy and then getting clean with the water hose at the end of the day(though I'm not thrilled about providing the main course for the mosquitos). I wear makeup so seldom that when the occasion does come up that I need to put some on, I usually have to go buy some because the last stuff I bought has dried up. All of my 'hairstyles' involve ponytails. :help:
> 
> The odd contradiction to all of this....y'all knew there had to be one....is that I love to wear skirts. Great big billowy tiered full length skirts. Airflow is a good thing. :thumb: Grab up the front and it makes an awesome harvest basket. Unfortunately bees up the skirt may be a good way to get aerobic exercise, but it isn't an enjoyable way, so I rarely wear them. I'm barefoot the minute I get in the car and all the time when I'm at home unless I'm doing something that will likely make my bees cranky.


******* showers. Wow! I could fall in lust with that! 

[YOUTUBE]0V9YZ7C88iU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Crap. We were taught at Boy School to check for cooties. No one ever said anything about a stinkin' card.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Tex, my guess is that a man can still cypher out the fact that you are a woman. He may want to take some Lava to you before getting down to business, but, again, I suspect that won't slow him down much. (Best I recall, that part of the game was pretty interesting too.)

As for bees up a skirt, they are no fun up a pants leg either. Time was when I had some nice tame Italians. I worked them without a veil, in jeans and a long-sleeved shirt. some burlap, a smoker and a hive tool were all I needed. Now my friend down the road suits up like a space man just to add supers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm just slightly prejudiced since TxMex is my friend IRL , but hey...it will be a most blessed man who catches and holds her affections!!!


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

smells pretty good from here...:whistlin:


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Bees up the pant's leg.... yeah, I always pulled my socks over my pants leg to work bees!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Terri; I always tried to squash them before they got too far up.
Ox


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

hmmmmm What inspired you to do that Chuck? lol


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

TxMex do you want to relocate to east TN, I have a friend looking for a women just like you. I don't think all fluffed up, made up frilly women are real women. If a women can take care of herself and doesn't "need" a man she can make better choices. I love being able to work, hunt, shoot, butcher and build right along side my hubby. Now I just have to get him to help me can food.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

TxMex said:


> Sitting here in my tiny house, that still has no indoor plumbing, I'm looking around and realize that this looks like a guys house.
> 
> Just now before climbing into bed I had to remove a staple gun and drill attachment before I could lay down. Looking over beside me there's a pistol that is NOT pink. At the foot of the bed are several buckets of sugar that I've been making into food for my bees. There is a roll of hardware cloth and some tin snips for the bees as well. At least there are no longer piles of bee hive parts. Looking over at the little 'kitchen' corner there is a 2 burner hot plate and a big vitamix blender(Tim Taylor grunt...more power!). Only chair has my bee suit piled on it.
> 
> ...


That qualifies you for one of the higher orders of the "Master of Your Universe" endorsement which the accrediting council for men loathe to issue to women. You'll never receive or know about the award if issued. It's one of those things that just is. 

The same goes for men too. Men, OTOH, engage in story telling, sometimes true, to check for a male recipient in their presence. If any of the participants to the BS session are obvious award recipients it is acknowledged by a quiet outpouring of respect from the others.

The tell-tales for a woman are men who obviously feel intimidated around you and make a strong effort to either avoid you in some manner or are struck somewhat speechless in your presence. The speechless phase is so brief, scientists still argue over its existence, since it progresses at light speed to admiration and other outward signs of interest. The ultimate being the man asks for and nods his head uncontrollably in agreement when hearing your opinions about activities that both the council of women and the council of men believe are more properly within the realm of men.


----------



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

I think it is mandatory that TxMex show a picture of herself for us single men 
(full disclosure: I am within driving distance)


----------



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

This little heater means no more cold showers. I use the Coleman version for my 2 person whirlpool bathtub. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Camp-Chef-HWDS-Triton-Hot-Water-Heater/10363535


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

brewswain said:


> I think it is mandatory that TxMex show a picture of herself for us single men
> (full disclosure: I am within driving distance)


Take a number and get in line. I'm within driving distance too as long as she's in North America.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

brewswain said:


> This little heater means no more cold showers. I use the Coleman version for my 2 person whirlpool bathtub. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Camp-Chef-HWDS-Triton-Hot-Water-Heater/10363535


I use this type of thing when I go camping w/the horses. Heat up the water over the campfire, and I can get a nice, hot shower in the nose of my trailer. (That's also where I have my port a pot)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Zodi...7&Ntt=shower&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

I don't know how to do everything that I want to do. But it's not unusual for me to gain a guy's attention when they find out I cut and split my own firewood. I've been asked more than once if I'm married-which I am. There's more guys out there looking for a real woman than most of us realize.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I wonder if it's possible to 'go both ways'.

Get dirty, hands on, Rosie the Riveter and all
Yet put on a nice dress, do my hair; strand of pearls and heels and be a girl?


----------



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

Darren said:


> Take a number and get in line. I'm within driving distance too as long as she's in North America.


haha Competition! My number is one and I am at the head of the line if she is a brown eyed brown haired woman


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

Wow TxMex it seems like you have got all the fellers on here...keep it family friendly keep it family friendly... umm excited to meet you. You could change the title to the dating game or meet your dream woman.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

brewswain said:


> haha Competition! My number is one and I am at the head of the line if she is a brown eyed brown haired woman


Sorry to let you down, IIRC she already has a beau,


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL y'all! Not the response I was expecting! I'll have to see if I can figure out a way to take a selfie in my bee suit


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Ha ha I just looked in my bedroom...crossbow in one corner and gun carrying case in one. A muzzle loader and another gun sticking out from under the bed because my gun cabinet is full.

I lived in an apartment once after a divorce, I didn't have a shed or anything so my tree stand was in my bedroom leaning up against the wall. 

No wonder I'm single.


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

tambo said:


> Ha ha I just looked in my bedroom...crossbow in one corner and gun carrying case in one. A muzzle loader and another gun sticking out from under the bed because my gun cabinet is full.
> 
> I lived in an apartment once after a divorce, I didn't have a shed or anything so my tree stand was in my bedroom leaning up against the wall.
> 
> No wonder I'm single.


No wonder you're single? What do you mean? Who wouldn't want a lady like that?:cowboy:
Why if I wasn't married I'd be pitchen whoo.


----------



## 355946 (Mar 23, 2013)

This is encouraging! I have noticed that I attract the most male attention in hardware, gun, and feed stores. Hmmm. Thank you!


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

HomeAgain said:


> This is encouraging! I have noticed that I attract the most male attention in hardware, gun, and feed stores. Hmmm. Thank you!


As you should. RENT REEL


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Well, I know this isn't exactly ethical. It's downright underhanded as a matter of fact. This is the sexiest picture I have. I apologize to the rest of the gals on here, but everything is fair in love and war.



Y'all don't make me post pictures of the 4 wheelers and the best duck huntin slough in east Texas :viking:


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

Goooo onnnnn...


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I wonder if it's possible to 'go both ways'.
> 
> Get dirty, hands on, Rosie the Riveter and all
> Yet put on a nice dress, do my hair; strand of pearls and heels and be a girl?


Well, I've tried to stay out of this thread and not horn in on TxMex's glory, lol, but I just have to say I don't understand why Laura's comment is a problem for some women. Of course, if you don't have those "frilly" genes, there's nothing wrong with that either! 

I was driving a stickshift, pumping my own gas, working on my own car, riding and wrenching on my own motorcycle and about a million other things women "just don't do" clear back in the 70s, and most times I WAS the only woman doing them, lol! But I've never had any problem showing my feminine side or attracting men, either in "butch" mode or out of it! In fact, I got a lot of male appreciation just for DOING the things most women didn't. So yeah, I guess I "go both ways" (ROFL Laura, what a way to put it!).

I can dig a ditch, chop firewood, tote that barge and lift that bale whenever it needs doing, but once I'm done or during my "free" time (I know, what the heck is THAT?? lol) I love to dress up, or down as the situation demands, ahem, and be totally feminine. I love dresses, lace, and especially sexy, feminine underwear, as well as doing my hair and wearing jewelry and perfume. 

I also love having a man do things for me, like open doors, step between me and someone who's about to bump into me, carry things for me, put his hand on the small of my back as he lets me go in front of him, or gives me a hug when I've had a bad day, letting me feel small and protected in his arms. It's not that I NEED his protection, but it sure feels good and doesn't make me feel any less a woman or maybe even more so.

In fact, at any time while I'm out there digging that ditch, knee deep in mud and in three layers of shirt, sweatshirt and Carhart, with my hair in knots and my nose red and running from the cold, I may just be wearing some really sexy underthings...just because it makes me feel good!  I almost always have something lacy on underneath my biker jeans, boots and leathers. Sometimes after a really hard day of "masculine" type work, I love to take a shower, put clean sheets on the bed with just a spritz of my favorite perfume and then wear my sexiest nighty, even when I'm alone. It makes me feel totally feminine, I get a great night's sleep and sometimes even interesting dreams, ROFL! 

I think a "real" woman is one who is comfortable with showing all facets of her character and doesn't have to sacrifice one for the other. Okay, I've said more than enough, I'll let TxMex have her thread back now. You go on with your tractor porn, girlfriend, show these guys what they're missing, lol!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL! I may have to move it over to the pro boards if I start posting pictures of bass boats 

There's not a thing wrong with being feminine. I just don't seem to be very good at it for very long. I do like to be treated like a lady and enjoy a fella being gentlemanly.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Darren said:


> Sorry to let you down, IIRC she already has a beau,


That went kerplunk. I guess I should have posted about that.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

always liked ponytails,pigtails toooooooooo


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2014)

I do believe my Woman Card has a reverse side...  TexMex, yours also has a front side for your more chickie moments! Much like Callie's and Laura's! We are called "All Purpose" women. 

My Father still teases me that I was the "only son" he ever had! Although, truth be told - my girlie-sister has joined the Dark Side and probably doesn't own mascara or hairspray any more...


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Good grief, girls. Do you think you all invented that two-sided stuff? 

My mama milked cows, rode a cultivator behind a horse, made sausage, hoe'd the garden and chopped firewood before we had a kerosene stove. She fished a rabbit out of an oil-field pipe with a hook on the end of a cane pole, skinned it, fried it and helped me eat it. She shot chicken hawks out of the sky and she could fix fence with the best. She was the only one of her sisters to ever learn to drive and she ran parts for my father late in life when he had an auto shop. 

But when the chips were down, she liked lace and perfume just as any other woman. She raised eight children, too, with just one husband.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Chuck. This post, above.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2014)

Oxankle said:


> Good grief, girls. Do you think you all invented that two-sided stuff?
> 
> .



No. Not pretending I or we invented it... I was laughing that she didn't need to feel bad about being multi-purpose. 

And yes, we all probably came from sturdy stock. I know my people were... The people who weren't sturdy and flexible in their chores probably got Darwin'd outta the gene pool early on.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

This is good stuff, LOLOL


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

No Ox, I'm not claiming to have invented it either. My grandma was just like you said...and she did all that farm work in a dress! Now that's something I CAN'T do, well should say won't do, I can't even imagine trying to do all my chores in a dress! And they also raised anywhere from 6 to a dozen kids (my grandma had 13)! 

Those women were definitely tougher than me, but I do think I inherited my positive, do-what-needs-to-be-done but don't forget you're a woman attitude from her...so thanks grandma! 

Okay, I'm really done now, ROFL!


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Not single, but I just gotta throw in my support! I'm an electrician and before that I was a sailor. I'm currently working as a train mechanic. My grandmother was a mechanic as well. She also farmed. At work or workin at home I probably look like a hobbit covered in train grease. People pay $100s of dollars for jeans that look as worn, ripped, and stained as mine! Lol!
But if I'm going out I'm as girlie as they come. If I run into coworkers outside of work they either don't recognize me or their jaw just hangs open, stunned.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

While this thread seems to be about having two sides, i will state i have no sides. I am more of a full circle kind of person. You would have to know me in person to realize that. But be assured i roll with the punches.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Depends on where im punched.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2014)

LOL! Good one...


----------



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

TxMex is a green tractor???  I dont see a woman in this picture



TxMex said:


> Well, I know this isn't exactly ethical. It's downright underhanded as a matter of fact. This is the sexiest picture I have. I apologize to the rest of the gals on here, but everything is fair in love and war.
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all don't make me post pictures of the 4 wheelers and the best duck huntin slough in east Texas :viking:


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

brewswain said:


> TxMex is a green tractor???  I dont see a woman in this picture


If you're familiar with the back story, it provides more info about what Txmex is like than any selfie could ever convey. If all you're interested in is the wrapper, you're missing the good stuff. 

Match the tractor with the story. A little mystery is a good thing. More is better.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

A bit of tongue in cheek  

Like the old singles ad joke: Looking for good woman with bass boat. Send picture of bass boat.

I have a few pictures floating around on here, but none since I lost weight. Maybe I can get someone to take my picture while I'm on the beach in Mexico this winter 

Aww shucks Darren! You say the nicest things :kiss:


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

How can you not say something nice about someone that has to push the tools out of the way to get in bed? Beats the hell out of brushing cracker crumbs off the sheets.


----------



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

I volunteer to go over and take her picture--you know---*for Darren*


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Sometimes you know enough about someone without the picture. And sometimes, you do not want to see a picture.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

doingitmyself said:


> While this thread seems to be about having two sides, i will state i have no sides. I am more of a full circle kind of person. You would have to know me in person to realize that. But be assured i roll with the punches.


I really like this!

Tx, don't feel bad about your woman card. I've often joked that one of these days I'm going to find dangly parts when I'm showering.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

brewswain said:


> I volunteer to go over and take her picture--you know---*for Darren*


I strongly suggest that you call first. If you climb the gate there is a strong likelihood that you will get perforated  I normally carry a sidearm. 

However, if you call first there will likely be some homemade goodies when you arrive.


----------

